#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  colleges

## Sanjay M Sanju

Hi,
i got 2553 rank in diploma cet.....can i get into CS or IS in rv,pesit,ms ramaiah,sjce or nie?(for lateral BE)





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges under EAMCET 2012 - List of best colleges in EAMCET Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## researchgo

You have chances!

----------

